# Already have a 15y old but been ttc for 7 years. Which clinic do I go for?



## adelel26 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi there everyone, not quite sure if I'm posting in the right place or not but here goes.   I have a 15 year old daughter who I conceived find with but have now been ttc for the past 7 years. As I have my daughter we do not get any funded ivf from the nhs which is fine but I am in such a blur looking at 3 different clinics to go to for iur ivf. I have been looking at Manchester fertility, Care Manchester or Leeds teaching hospital, we kind of live in between all of these. Just wondering if anyone has any views or experiences on any of these clinics as I am a bit clueless 😁 all the info on success rates is a bit confusing really (I am 33 now ) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello 

We live between those too (Halifax). Had all my consultations and treatment at Calderdale Royal then had the choice to attend care or Leeds for EC & ET. We chose care (on recommendation of staff at Halifax really) and found them fine. However I am glad could have all but those 2 appoiments locally as lots of visits on the run up to EC and getting to care is a total nighmear in rush hour.

Maybe you could attend some open days to get a feel for the place? 

Good luck x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi adelel26,

I'm sorry to hear of your struggles 
I just wanted to provide you with some links to areas of the site you may find useful 

Regions in England:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility - Hoping for Another Miracle:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

Treatment Support - IVF:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Treatment Support - IUI:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck  
Angie x


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Adele, I too am 33, have a 14 year old son and am currently with seacroft in Leeds having self funded IVF.  Only been having DR injections for a week but all ok so far.  Nurse was really nice and can contact her any time.  Since proceeding I have read some clinics have different routines. I would have liked to research a bit more first but feel happy with Leeds so far.


----------



## debbieste (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry I can't help with clinics near you, but didn't want to read and run, check the wording for treatment criteria in your area, I was also told I wasn't entitled to any help/ free cycles as I have a son from previous relationship, but the small print told us that you couldn't have a child under 16 living at home with you, we challenged it and are entitled to 2 free tries based on my son turning 16 last Sept, good luck with what ever you decide we are just back from a clinic in greece and I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I'm at Care Manchester and they have been amazing, have a nosey on the regional boards for individual clinic threads 

L x


----------



## seeratmehra (Mar 23, 2015)

you should consult the Infertility specialist which will be right guide you.


----------

